# Patchday-Fragethread



## Quéx (13. Oktober 2010)

Hiho liebe Buffies.
Ich habe ein gewaltiges Problem! Ich habe jetzt 57% vom Patch runtergeladen und beim downloaden steht: Ihr Computer befindet sich möglicherweiße hinter einer Firewall.
Habe Windows Vista und habe im die Windows Firewall schon deaktiviert. Jetzt habe ich noch Antivir und vermute das da noch eine Firewall aktiv ist. Weiß jemand wie ich diese deaktivieren kann? 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (:

Mit vielen lieben Grüßen 
euer Quex


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Liegt evtl. am Router, dass da die Ports nicht komplett geöffnet wurden.

Aber ist auch egal, da es kein wirkliches Problem ist. Außerdem gibt es direkt neben dem Text einen Info-Link.


----------



## Quéx (13. Oktober 2010)

hmm ja jetzt würde es mich noch interessieren ob sich jemand mit Antivir auskennt und weis wie man die firewall da deaktivieren kann


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (13. Oktober 2010)

Warscheinlich hast du einfach nur einen Router daheim stehn, den hat nämlich so ziemlich jeder der DSL hat und die Teile haben in der Regel eine eingebaute Firewall. Bei mir stand das auch, aber konnte trotzdem mit Highspeed den Patch laden. Wenn du das Teil doch ausstellen willst (solltest du aber nich) dann musst du die Konfigurationsoberfläche vom Router aufrufen in deinem Browser und den Rechner in die DMZ (demilitarisierte Zone) packen, bzw. die firewall komplett ausschalten.


----------



## Stonecloud (13. Oktober 2010)

Na ich weiß nicht warum du den Antivir ausschalten willst. Da ist keine Firewall eingebaut, zumindest wird das bei mir nicht angezeigt. Gehts dir zu langsam? Könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass Gott und die Welt den patch runterlädt, aber da ja eh wahrscheinlich vor 18:00 Uhr nix geht kannste dich auch entspannt zurücklehnen und mal was anderers machen


----------



## Nocc (13. Oktober 2010)

Quéx schrieb:


> Hiho liebe Buffies.
> Ich habe ein gewaltiges Problem! Ich habe jetzt 57% vom Patch runtergeladen und beim downloaden steht: Ihr Computer befindet sich möglicherweiße hinter einer Firewall.
> Habe Windows Vista und habe im die Windows Firewall schon deaktiviert. Jetzt habe ich noch Antivir und vermute das da noch eine Firewall aktiv ist. Weiß jemand wie ich diese deaktivieren kann?
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (:
> ...



endlich mal einer (net böse gemeint) der dasselbe problem hat wie ich 
also, ich zock seit februar 2005, hatte damals xp, da hatte ich das problem
danach kam n vista 64 bit,  da hab ichs auch gehabt
jetzt benutz ich win7, selbes problem, KA warum
zur lösung -> einfach downloader beenden und neustarten, hab das teils alle 5min mal machen müssen... umständlich, aber mir halfs 
so long


----------



## Quéx (13. Oktober 2010)

Nocc schrieb:


> endlich mal einer (net böse gemeint) der dasselbe problem hat wie ich
> also, ich zock seit februar 2005, hatte damals xp, da hatte ich das problem
> danach kam n vista 64 bit, da hab ichs auch gehabt
> jetzt benutz ich win7, selbes problem, KA warum
> ...



das hab ich auch gemerkt das wenn man den neu startet also wenn ich das mache steht da noch ca. 3 stunden aber wenn da steht das der PC hinter ner firewall ist steht bei mir ca. 40 stunden :O


----------



## Quatschy (13. Oktober 2010)

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=19567


----------



## Shapar (13. Oktober 2010)

Jo ich hab da auch ein problem wenn ich den download normal downloade über wowo wenn ichs tsarte steht bei mir 92 stu8nden. Jetzt bin ich dabei es von 4players.de runterzuladen was nur 2stunden dauert yalso der erste von 3 teilen. wäre net wenn mir dabei wer helfen könnte wie ich das schnelelr bekomme


----------



## Sulli (13. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal ne einfache frage : Läd er den Patch noch ? Begründung der Frage ... Ich hatte sowas auch schon mal dastehen und trotzdem wurde weiter runtergeladen .. ansonsten einfach mal abbrechen und neu starten .


----------



## DreiHaare (13. Oktober 2010)

Rechtsklick auf den Launcher, Eigenschaften aufrufen, auf Reiterkarte "Kompatibilität" klicken und bei "Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für Windows95" ein Häkchen setzen kann bei vielen Rechnern wahre Wunder bewirken, egal ob XP, Vista oder Windows 7. Es ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert und hat bei mir selbst bei XP einen ordentlichen Downloadschub bewirkt.


----------



## Aarano (13. Oktober 2010)

Dauer der Patch bei euch auch so lange? Habe gerade mal 22% des Patches heruntergeladen und das über die Nacht^^


----------



## Nocc (13. Oktober 2010)

Aarano schrieb:


> Dauer der Patch bei euch auch so lange? Habe gerade mal 22% des Patches heruntergeladen und das über die Nacht^^



man kann doch die daten im voraus downloaden, grad mal kurz gestartet, download komplett, installieren und auf server warten^^


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Frage-Thread bzgl. Patch 4.0.1.

Fragen & Probleme können hier gestellt werden damit nicht immer ein Thread nach dem nächsten eröffnet wird.


----------



## skar1990 (13. Oktober 2010)

bei mir steht nach einer weille die meldung dass der patch nicht ausgeführt werden konnte! oO
warum?? aah ich verstehe diese meldung nicht... hat jemand ähnliche probleme?

Der Patch "base\CHARACTER\ForestTroll\Male\ForestTrollMale.m2" konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. (MD5 mismatch: expected 0x6853CDA9B58F5415EF4892426817E47B, actual 0x42D9D73EDF9359BB8D354F4766F26BEB.)(PTCApply_BSDiff failed.) Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (BNUpdate:TCApply)


danke im voraus

mfg


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

fehler im download , neu laden


----------



## Deathloc (13. Oktober 2010)

Sieht ganz so aus, als müsstest du das File erneut laden.

/edit
Mist, war zu langsam. : )


----------



## skar1990 (13. Oktober 2010)

joa er lädt schon ^^ mal sehen wie weit er diesmal kommt^^
oder meint ihr ich soll die ganzen patchdaten neu laden die 1,7 4,2 GB usw...


----------



## Miný (13. Oktober 2010)

skar1990 schrieb:


> joa er lädt schon ^^ mal sehen wie weit er diesmal kommt^^
> oder meint ihr ich soll die ganzen patchdaten neu laden die 1,7 4,2 GB usw...



ne neu starten reicht


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe Patch drauf, neuen Launcher laufen lassen nochmal 1,6 GB oderso gezogen, 
und jetzt will der Launcher "Nicht-kritische Updates" durchführen.

WTF sind "Nicht-kritische Updates"??

Edit: Und jetzt sag bitte keiner:" sie sind nicht kritisch"


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

unwichtig ?

einfach machen und gut ist.
sowas ist wohl kaum einen post wert...


----------



## Kæran (13. Oktober 2010)

Wo kann man den neuen Launcher leiser mache?


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

start -> systemsteuerung->sounds und audiogeräte

wtf sind das für dümmliche fragen ?


----------



## Ehnoah (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein Fragethread was erwartest du^^


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

min. grundwissen wie man windows bedient.


----------



## SonicTank (13. Oktober 2010)

"Speichermedium konnte nicht initialisiert werden, möglicherweise bla bla bla"

Also ich bin kein absoluter Noob, was PCs betrifft, aber ich hab trotz Vollzugriffs immer diese bescheuerte Meldung und kann nicht patchen.

Ich vermute mal, das hängt mit meinem OS zusammen, ich nutz noch Win2k (shame on me). Wenn es so sein sollte muss ich mich damit abfinden, wenn es nicht am OS liegt, was kann ich tun?

Ich wäre für konstruktive Hilfe wirklich dankbar, bitte nicht sowas wie: "Kauf dir Win7" oder Ähnliches! Danke


----------



## Ehnoah (13. Oktober 2010)

Soweit ich weis wird doch nichtmal mehr XP richtig Supported? Gabs da nicht mal ein Post das unter Vista kein Support mehr angeboten wird?

Wenn dann müsstest du dir wohl oder übel ein neueres holen. =/

Das Internet ist dabei dein Freund. Also kaufen brauchst dus nicht wirklich^^


----------



## Kæran (13. Oktober 2010)

Ok, der Launcher und das Spiel sind 2 verschiedene Kanäle. Hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, trozdem danke.


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

SonicTank schrieb:


> "Speichermedium konnte nicht initialisiert werden, möglicherweise bla bla bla"



antwort : blablabla


richtige fehlermeldungen bitte

ich kaufe im supermarkt auch auch niht : ich will was blaues...irgendwas...


----------



## SonicTank (13. Oktober 2010)

Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme gehabt, es lief einwandfrei. Und auf illegale Downloads steh ich nicht wirklich.

Der Rechner hier wird eh in ein paar Wochen ersetzt, da kommt dann Win7 drauf, aber ich würde schon gerne noch bis dahin auf meinem alten Rechner zocken.

PS: Fehlermeldung ausgeschrieben!

"Speichermedium konnte nicht initialisiert werden, Sie haben möglicherweise keinen Zugriff auf den Zielpfad"


----------



## yorklin (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey Buffies

Ich hab ein großes Problem, wenn ich WoW starte und mich einlogge kann ich natürlich nicht spielen. So nun aber wird mir gesagt das der Patch runter geladen werden muss und ich klicke auf diesen kleinen Button" Patch Herunterladen" oder so... dann kommt jedes mal die Fehlermeldung von Blizzard selber as der Patch nicht angewendet worden konnte und ich soll das spiel neu installieren oder mich an den support wenden!

Wie bekomm ich WoW jetzt selbstständig zum laufen? ( es geht bei mir jetzt natürlich um 4.0.1 )

P.S. Die anderen patchen hab ich irgend wo runtergeladen, nur leider istd er patch zu groß und es würde bei mir ewigkeiten dauern!#

Dake wenn ich eine hilfreiche Antwort bekomme


----------



## Torte90 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe nun alle Dateien gedownloadet, dachte ich, denn wenn ich WoW jetzt normal starten will bzw. den Launcher will der wieder 1,2GB downloaden, wenn ich WoW bzw. den Launcher als Admin ausführe, sagt der mir, WoW sei auf dem neuesten Stand... o0 Problem ist, dass ich die 1,2GB nicht downloaden kann, da ich eine Meldung erhalte, dass die Verbindung zum Downloadserver unterbrochen wurde...


----------



## Quéx (13. Oktober 2010)

kurze frage  hab jetzt 3,29 GB rutnergeladen gibbet ne möglich keit jetzt zu sagen soviel hab ich jetzt von blizzard runtergeladen und den rest saug ich bei 4netplayers oder so?


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

es 3 stages , wenn du noch bei 1 bist kannst du den rest über de launcher holen und stage 2 und 3 woanders her.

einen teilangefangene stage 2 zb. kannst du nicht woanders fortsetzen


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis wird doch nichtmal mehr XP richtig Supported? Gabs da nicht mal ein Post das unter Vista kein Support mehr angeboten wird?
> 
> Wenn dann müsstest du dir wohl oder übel ein neueres holen. =/
> 
> Das Internet ist dabei dein Freund. Also kaufen brauchst dus nicht wirklich^^



Das meine ich auch gehört zuhaben.

Also Wikipedia schmeißt bei Cataclysm folgende Betriebssysteme raus Win XP - Win 7


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen wenn da steht "Der Tracker antwortet"was machen soll?^^


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

: ) da hab ich mal glück das meine schrottmühle keine metzchen macht beim patch laden  vll hat meine "Frauchen ist böse" methode geholfen *rrrr*


----------



## Aarano (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja hatte nie bock dazu^^ jetzt steht über 30h bis der Patch fertig ist lol


----------



## xXDsXx (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich hab da mal ne wichtige frage. es sieht ja so aus: # Heroischer Instanzenboss in Wrath oft the Lich King – 16 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Tägliche normale Instanz in Wrath oft the Lich King – 12 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Tägliche heroische Instanz in Wrath oft the Lich King – 23 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Schlachtzugsboss in Wrath oft the Lich King – 23 Gerechtigkeitspunkte So so das heist ja eigentlich das die punkte für t9 und t10 rüstung die selben sind oder nicht? Wenn ja heist das dann nicht auch das absofort wirklich jeder nur noch heros *farmen* muss um t10 voll equipt zu sein.? Dann wären ja in den nächsten wochen viele twinks auf t10 und jeder der eigentlich keine ahnung von seinem char hat icc bereit. Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle dann bekomme ich schon Gänsehaut.^^ Also vielleicht kann mich ja einer aufklären.


----------



## Iracesh (13. Oktober 2010)

Quéx schrieb:


> Hiho liebe Buffies.
> Ich habe ein gewaltiges Problem! Ich habe jetzt 57% vom Patch runtergeladen und beim downloaden steht: Ihr Computer befindet sich möglicherweiße hinter einer Firewall.
> Habe Windows Vista und habe im die Windows Firewall schon deaktiviert. Jetzt habe ich noch Antivir und vermute das da noch eine Firewall aktiv ist. Weiß jemand wie ich diese deaktivieren kann?
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (:
> ...



Kenn ich. Bei mir steht er regelmäßig - wie auch jetzt - bei 99% mit der gleichen Meldung. Wenn du aber einfach lange genug wartest, dann macht er von selbst weiter 
Kann bei nicht 32k-leitungen sicherlich etwas dauern. ich empfehle in diesem fall, den patch von einem drittanbieter runterzuladen ^^


----------



## Takado (13. Oktober 2010)

Torte90 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun alle Dateien gedownloadet, dachte ich, denn wenn ich WoW jetzt normal starten will bzw. den Launcher will der wieder 1,2GB downloaden, wenn ich WoW bzw. den Launcher als Admin ausführe, sagt der mir, WoW sei auf dem neuesten Stand... o0 Problem ist, dass ich die 1,2GB nicht downloaden kann, da ich eine Meldung erhalte, dass die Verbindung zum Downloadserver unterbrochen wurde...



schlichte antwort.. schalt solang dein Virenscanner aus (bei mir Kaspersky) 
dann sollte es problemlos weitergehen


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

xXDsXx schrieb:


> Ja ich hab da mal ne wichtige frage. es sieht ja so aus: # Heroischer Instanzenboss in Wrath oft the Lich King – 16 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Tägliche normale Instanz in Wrath oft the Lich King – 12 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Tägliche heroische Instanz in Wrath oft the Lich King – 23 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Schlachtzugsboss in Wrath oft the Lich King – 23 Gerechtigkeitspunkte So so das heist ja eigentlich das die punkte für t9 und t10 rüstung die selben sind oder nicht? Wenn ja heist das dann nicht auch das absofort wirklich jeder nur noch heros *farmen* muss um t10 voll equipt zu sein.? Dann wären ja in den nächsten wochen viele twinks auf t10 und jeder der eigentlich keine ahnung von seinem char hat icc bereit. Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle dann bekomme ich schon Gänsehaut.^^ Also vielleicht kann mich ja einer aufklären.



so ist es


----------



## meîsterjägerwow (13. Oktober 2010)

xXDsXx schrieb:


> Ja ich hab da mal ne wichtige frage. es sieht ja so aus: # Heroischer Instanzenboss in Wrath oft the Lich King – 16 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Tägliche normale Instanz in Wrath oft the Lich King – 12 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Tägliche heroische Instanz in Wrath oft the Lich King – 23 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Schlachtzugsboss in Wrath oft the Lich King – 23 Gerechtigkeitspunkte So so das heist ja eigentlich das die punkte für t9 und t10 rüstung die selben sind oder nicht? Wenn ja heist das dann nicht auch das absofort wirklich jeder nur noch heros *farmen* muss um t10 voll equipt zu sein.? Dann wären ja in den nächsten wochen viele twinks auf t10 und jeder der eigentlich keine ahnung von seinem char hat icc bereit. Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle dann bekomme ich schon Gänsehaut.^^ Also vielleicht kann mich ja einer aufklären.





und wo ist der unterschied zu jetzt jetzt kann auch jeder spielre sich t10 holen und sich icc tauglich ausstatten also ändert sich meiner meinung nach nichts.

und auch wenn ist doch egal lass den leute doch auch ihren spass die nicht so lange zocken können usw


----------



## Luette84 (13. Oktober 2010)

@torte also bei mir hilf bei dme fehler den laucher einfach neu zu staretn dann gings musste das 4mal machen^^ für mich heist es nun warten auf die server^^


----------



## Terrorprime (13. Oktober 2010)

xXDsXx schrieb:


> Ja ich hab da mal ne wichtige frage. es sieht ja so aus: # Heroischer Instanzenboss in Wrath oft the Lich King – 16 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Tägliche normale Instanz in Wrath oft the Lich King – 12 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Tägliche heroische Instanz in Wrath oft the Lich King – 23 Gerechtigkeitspunkte # Schlachtzugsboss in Wrath oft the Lich King – 23 Gerechtigkeitspunkte So so das heist ja eigentlich das die punkte für t9 und t10 rüstung die selben sind oder nicht? Wenn ja heist das dann nicht auch das absofort wirklich jeder nur noch heros *farmen* muss um t10 voll equipt zu sein.? Dann wären ja in den nächsten wochen viele twinks auf t10 und jeder der eigentlich keine ahnung von seinem char hat icc bereit. Wenn ich mir das so vorstelle dann bekomme ich schon Gänsehaut.^^ Also vielleicht kann mich ja einer aufklären.



war es denn die letzten 24 monate anders 

z.b.: Tank FULL t10 (über hc ini´s) aber schild aus hdz4^^

mach dir keinen kopf, wer den raid zusammen baut, weiss wer nur heros geht oder aber schon ewig raidet


----------



## Eisjoghurt (13. Oktober 2010)

Heyho liebe leute ich habe ein problem mit dem patch wenn ich den launcher öffne lädt er ja den patch runter 
dan öffnet er den blizzard downloader und dan lädt er n 5,29gb patch?? is das normal? (ist der so groß?)

mfg eisjoghurt 

danke im vorraus!


----------



## Terrorprime (13. Oktober 2010)

Eisjoghurt schrieb:


> Heyho liebe leute ich habe ein problem mit dem patch wenn ich den launcher öffne lädt er ja den patch runter
> dan öffnet er den blizzard downloader und dan lädt er n 5,29gb patch?? is das normal? (ist der so groß?)
> 
> mfg eisjoghurt
> ...



jep^^ 5,29 und wenn die durch hast, kommen über den launcher nochmal 1,6BG dazu


----------



## Kongo Otto (13. Oktober 2010)

Genau aus diesem Grund gibts ja auch den Backgrounddownloader


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du die letzten Wochen schon die Patchteile heruntergeladen hast, checkt er die Dateien nur. 5,19 GB in nicht mal 2 Minuten runterzuladen wäre echt schön.


----------



## Ballentines (13. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir war nach den 5,29 Schluss. Keine 1,6 hinzrthrt oder so.


----------



## marielol (13. Oktober 2010)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme gehabt, es lief einwandfrei. Und auf illegale Downloads steh ich nicht wirklich.
> 
> Der Rechner hier wird eh in ein paar Wochen ersetzt, da kommt dann Win7 drauf, aber ich würde schon gerne noch bis dahin auf meinem alten Rechner zocken.
> 
> ...



als admin ausführen oder windows im gesicherten modus starten und installieren.


----------



## Luette84 (13. Oktober 2010)

stimmt das hätte echt stil^^ da würde ich mich so freuenn wenn cih so ne leitung hätte^^


----------



## -jp- (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, habe ein blödes Problem beim Patch!

Den Patch 4.0.0.12911 habe ich bereits problemlos installiert.
Nun kommen ja wie schon oft beschrieben noch diverse andere Patches!
Bereits beim ersten, also 4.0.0.1979 (EnUS-tools) bekomme ich immer bei etwa 50% einen Update Timeout und habe keinen plan was ich machen kann.
Hoffe das jemand helfen kann. Danke

EDIT: Wenn ich dann in den WoW Ordner gehe auf Temp, wird mir exakt dieser Patch angezeigt, einmal als Downloader Datei und einmal als Patchdatei. Führe ich den Downloader aus zeigt er mir an dass der Patch komplett heruntergeladen ist. Führe ich die Patch-Datei aus bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: "The file "C:\Program Files\Spiele\World of Warcraft\Data\deDE\backup-deDE.MPQ.temp" could not be created..." !!!
Da ich allerdings als Admin angemeldet bin kann ich mir keinen Reim darauf machen 
Und nein die Datei ist wirklich nicht vorhanden.


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (13. Oktober 2010)

was wirklich kener warum bei mir steht "der tracker antwortet nicht"?^^


----------



## SonicTank (13. Oktober 2010)

@Marielol:

Ich bin ständig als Admin eingeloggt bzw. hab ich vollen Zugriff, das hab ich bereits im ersten Post geschrieben. Dennoch weigert sich der Updater, den Patch zu installieren.

Das mit dem gesicherten Modus werd ich mal ausprobieren, vielleicht klappt es ja.


----------



## Kryo00 (13. Oktober 2010)

@jp

hatte das gleiche problem schalt einfach mal dein antivieren programm aus, hat bei mir jedenfalls geholfen.


----------



## -jp- (13. Oktober 2010)

Kryo00 schrieb:


> @jp
> 
> hatte das gleiche problem schalt einfach mal dein antivieren programm aus, hat bei mir jedenfalls geholfen.



danke dir aber leider habe ich dieses auch schon mehrfach versucht aber ich probiere es nocheinmal^^


----------



## SonicTank (13. Oktober 2010)

Gelöscht von mir wegen Mißverständnis


----------



## -jp- (13. Oktober 2010)

mh nein er hört bei der hälfte aus und sagt mir dass meine "Spielinstallation beschädigt ist" und ich mal die Repair.exe ausführen soll... dann mach ich das mal!

...

EDIT:
DIese Zeigt mir dann innerhab weniger Sekunden (!!!) an dass ich mein SPiel neuinstallieren soll!
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Shark_Hawk (13. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit liebe Buffies ;D


Habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Blizz-Updater :

 ''Die Datei "C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\wow-patch.MPQ" konnte nicht entfernt werden. (ConflictManager::RemoveObjects)''


Könnte mir da jemand evtl. weiterhelfen ?

MfG
Shark


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

als admin ausführen


----------



## Deadwool (13. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Frage-Thread bzgl. Patch 4.0.1.
> damit nicht immer ein Thread nach dem nächsten eröffnet wird.



Vergiss es. Dazu reicht die Intelligenz der wenigsten WoW Spieler


----------



## Alcasim (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin gerade auch noch am Patchen, bisher noch problemlos..

Andere Frage, weiss wer warum der soviele Daten (5 GB irgendwas) schreiben muss?

Bei Models würd ichs verstehen, aber bei 4.0.1 wird ja noch nichts verändert an der Umgebung.. Oder werden die jetzt auch schon mitgeschrieben für 4.0.3?


----------



## Torte90 (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, das mit dem Amntivir abschalten funktionierte nicht, wie gesagt, Problem ist, dass ich als Admin starten kann, normal aber nicht, da will er weitere 1,2GB downloaden. Also die 5,29gb hat er geladen, dann kam dieses update und dann der launcher der schon 1x durchgelaufen ist... nun will der nochmal 1,2GB downloaden/ installieren? Und wie gesagt, das will er nur, wenn ich normal, also nicht als Admin starte....


----------



## Shark_Hawk (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke Dir, hat geholfen


----------



## Kolura (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen.
Ich lade grade den 4.0.1 Patch (größe : 5.29gb) über den Blizzard Downloader.
Ich habe eine 6k Leitung aber er lädt mit maximal 10-50 kbs runter selbst die uploadrate ist höher.
Ist das normal das der Downloader so langsam alles runterlädt?
Bei mir steht immer so verbleibende zeit ca. 40 std O.o
Kann man die Patches woanders schneller runterladen?

mfg


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (13. Oktober 2010)

hi zusammen, hab den patchvorgang jetzt schon 3 mal neu gestartet aber er bricht das update immer ab bei :


*Das Installationsprogramm konnte die Datei "sound\ambience\wmoambience\sunwell_grandmagistersasylum.wav" nicht lesen. Der Fehler kann durch Probleme mit dem Medium oder Laufwerk <unknown> verursacht worden sein.-- Z.B. eine verkratzte oder verschmutzte Disk, eine beschädigte Festplatte oder Netzwerkprobleme beim Downloaden des Patches. (Fehlerkode 0.) : DecompressJob::Execute()*

jemand eine idee was ich tun kann? wie gesagt schon 3 mal neu gestartet und das dauert jedesmal fast ne stunde bis es wieder an der stelle ist, danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

kann mir bitte mal einer sagen, wie ihr das macht? Die server sind doch noch down oder? Wo bekommt ihr den patch über den blizz downloader o.O


----------



## heotrin2208 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat man mit diesem Patch jetzt schon die neuen Talente (z.B. Schattenkugeln als Priester) zur Verfügung? Weil ich kann mich nicht erinnern das die WotLK Talente so lange vor dem Release kamen...


----------



## Waikiki (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi, mal der nächste "ich bekomm ein Fehler" Beitrag.
Der Patch wurde installiert und wenn ich dann WoW starte kommt halt die Leiste mit: Aktualisierte Tools werden heruntergeladen... und dann nach ca. 10%: Timeout der Updater-Verbindung, welche ich nur mit OK bestätigen kann und WoW schliesst sich dann. Weiss jemand schon was genaueres dazu. Als Admin ausführen bringt auch nichts. Vielleicht zuviel traffic grade?
Gruss


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> kann mir bitte mal einer sagen, wie ihr das macht? Die server sind doch noch down oder? Wo bekommt ihr den patch über den blizz downloader o.O



Spielserver und Downloadserver sind so ähnlich wie ein linker und ein rechter Schuh


----------



## Deathloc (13. Oktober 2010)

```
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/171922-timeout-der-updater-verbindung/
```


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi, bei mir steht immer bei ungefähr 1,1Gb beim Downloader "Der Tracke antwortet nicht". Weiß einer was man machen muss, das es weiter geht oder vllt hat ja einer das gleiche Problem


----------



## qqqqq942 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir war der Virenschutz schuld(Kaspersky)...


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

oh und wo kann ich mir den patch jetzt runterladen? tut mir leid ich kriegs normalerweise erst mit, wenn ich das spiel öffne. Kann jemand einen link posten? wär echt net.


----------



## Deathloc (13. Oktober 2010)

```
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/171966-patchday-fragethread/
```

Versuche einfach, die Peer-to-Peer-Verbindung im Downloader zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> oh und wo kann ich mir den patch jetzt runterladen? tut mir leid ich kriegs normalerweise erst mit, wenn ich das spiel öffne. Kann jemand einen link posten? wär echt net.



Spiel starten (nur WoW starten musst nich einloggen), Downloader rennen lassen, Patche.


----------



## Takado (13. Oktober 2010)

DieMilkaKuuh schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir steht immer bei ungefähr 1,1Gb beim Downloader "Der Tracke antwortet nicht". Weiß einer was man machen muss, das es weiter geht oder vllt hat ja einer das gleiche Problem



versuchs mal ohne virenscanner/firewall


----------



## Sulli (13. Oktober 2010)

Download abbrechen und neu starten ist das einfachste ,Firewall und Antivir beenden ist eine zusätzliche Option


----------



## Deathloc (13. Oktober 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> ...



4players.de | rapidwow.de


----------



## WackoJacko (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich den patch von 4players.de runtergeladen habe.

Die 3 Dateien entpackt ihr und KOPIERT (nicht verschieben) in den UPDATE-Ordner.

Dann startet ihr den Downloader. Der prüft diese 3 Dateien und anschließend nochmal den Patch an sich und lädt ggf. die fehlenden Reste oder ab der Stelle wo ihr beim Downloader aufgehört habt. Anschließend startet WoW das Setup und danach kommt noch einmal ein 1 GB Patch für 4.0.1 

Nach all diesen Schritten sollte es normalerweise gehen.

So musste ich es leider Gottes machen aber es hat am Ende funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## Ballentines (13. Oktober 2010)

heotrin2208 schrieb:


> Hat man mit diesem Patch jetzt schon die neuen Talente (z.B. Schattenkugeln als Priester) zur Verfügung? Weil ich kann mich nicht erinnern das die WotLK Talente so lange vor dem Release kamen...



Also neue Talente und somit auch Mastery sind drinne.


----------



## Luette84 (13. Oktober 2010)

@klimpergeld du hast dir deien frage selbst beantwortet^^ wow staretn und zu sehen wie er patcht^^


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

das funzt nicht. ich komme nämlich nicht über den einloggbildschirm raus und vorher steht da nix von wegen patch...


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

Geh in deine WoW installation und Klick die Blizzard Downloader.exe


----------



## Isvalia (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Ich bin gerade etwas in Aufregung weil nach dem Vorabdownloader der bei mir 4.68 G hatte, und ich WoW gestartet habe, jetzt der Downloader kommt und neu startet mit 5.29G.
Muss ich den jetzt nochmal runterladen oder kann man das umgehen, nochmal 6H download wäre ne qual, Hilfe


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

ja musst du , der gesamte patch ist über 14 gig groß.

diese dateien hättest du aber schon wochen im vorraus laden können


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich das mache kommt die meldung: Daten für den Nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Pyrogena (13. Oktober 2010)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme gehabt, es lief einwandfrei. Und auf illegale Downloads steh ich nicht wirklich.
> 
> Der Rechner hier wird eh in ein paar Wochen ersetzt, da kommt dann Win7 drauf, aber ich würde schon gerne noch bis dahin auf meinem alten Rechner zocken.
> 
> ...




Das Problem liegt daran, W2K keine unterstützung für NTFS Files in der grösse von über 2 gb hat. Deshalb lassen sich bei dir die Pacht.Mpq daten oder wie die auch heissen nicht richtig ausführen, da dein OS diese Daten nicht in einem öffnen und verarbeiten kann.

Es bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, alls so schnell als möglich ein neues OS zu besorgen. 
Am besten XP den dan kannst du ein Update machen und musst den ganzen scheiss nicht neu installieren, es sei den deine Festplatte ist noch FAT32 formatiert, dan musst eh alles neu machen. Aus diesem grund würde ich mir ne Copi aus dem netzt zeihen, den für 3 Wochen noch geldausgeben ist lachhaft.


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

@klimper Dann starte mal den Updater


----------



## Ballentines (13. Oktober 2010)

Haste versucht einfach mal den Launcher zu öffnen? Wenn er dann nix lädt weiß ich auch nicht weiter, wahrscheinlich haste es dann wohl schon geladen.^^


----------



## pumpidu (13. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
Ich habe mit den Patch (5,19gb) jetzt schon 2x heruntergeladen,doch hat sich nichts getan (zB launcher geändert). jetzt habe ich meinen pc neugestartet und muss nun wieder alles von vorne laden.
Kann mit wer sagen warum die so ist?
danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Quéx (13. Oktober 2010)

das ist so müll -.- wenn ich den downloader neu starte steht da Es treten keine Probleme auf bla bla . nach ca. 10 minuten steht da Ihr computer ist möglicherweiße hinter einer Firewall und ab da geht es bergab dann kommt 13 std- 40 std. Aber voher sind es nur 3 man -.- bitte hilfe


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe schon Pc neugestartet ,firewall ausgeschaltet und Download öfters abgebrochen und neugestartet,aber alles bringt i-wie nix : (


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

pumpidu schrieb:


> hallo,
> Ich habe mit den Patch (5,19gb) jetzt schon 2x heruntergeladen,doch hat sich nichts getan (zB launcher geändert). jetzt habe ich meinen pc neugestartet und muss nun wieder alles von vorne laden.
> Kann mit wer sagen warum die so ist?
> danke schonmal im voraus



nur runterladen bringt nich viel


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich das mache kommt die meldung: Daten für den Nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich das mache kommt die meldung: Daten für den Nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar.


----------



## flandaan (13. Oktober 2010)

Milch_Shake22 schrieb:


> hi zusammen, hab den patchvorgang jetzt schon 3 mal neu gestartet aber er bricht das update immer ab bei :
> 
> 
> *Das Installationsprogramm konnte die Datei "sound\ambience\wmoambience\sunwell_grandmagistersasylum.wav" nicht lesen. Der Fehler kann durch Probleme mit dem Medium oder Laufwerk <unknown> verursacht worden sein.-- Z.B. eine verkratzte oder verschmutzte Disk, eine beschädigte Festplatte oder Netzwerkprobleme beim Downloaden des Patches. (Fehlerkode 0.) : DecompressJob::Execute()*
> ...




habe das Selbe nur mit wechselnden Soundfiles..


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

also solangsam glaubt man echt manche leute geben beim eintritt in dieses forum das hirn am eingang ab...



> Hat man mit diesem Patch jetzt schon die neuen Talente (z.B. Schattenkugeln als Priester) zur Verfügung? Weil ich kann mich nicht erinnern das die WotLK Talente so lange vor dem Release kamen...



lebst du hinterm mond ?

www.google.de
www.buffed.de
www.mmo-champion.com
www.wow-tal.com



> wenn ich das mache kommt die meldung: Daten für den Nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar.



deinstallier wow komplett und installier es von cd neu , keine online installation



> Es bleibt dir ncihts anderes übrig, alls so schnell als möglich ein neues OS zu besorgen.
> Am besten XP den dan kannst du ein Update machen und musst den ganzen scheiss nicht neu installieren, es sei den deine Festplatte ist noch FAT32 formatiert, dan musst he alles neu machen.



update = murks

gleich auf 7 umsteigen , xp isr eh zu veraltet und unsupported


----------



## Soulii (13. Oktober 2010)

flandaan schrieb:


> habe das Selbe nur mit wechselnden Soundfiles..




patch neu laden


----------



## Pyrogena (13. Oktober 2010)

pumpidu schrieb:


> hallo,
> Ich habe mit den Patch (5,19gb) jetzt schon 2x heruntergeladen,doch hat sich nichts getan (zB launcher geändert). jetzt habe ich meinen pc neugestartet und muss nun wieder alles von vorne laden.
> Kann mit wer sagen warum die so ist?
> danke schonmal im voraus




Was hast du für ein Betriebsystem ? Windows Xp? Ist deine Festplatte FAT32 formatiert oder NTFS ? ( Das kannst du sehen indem du im Arbeitsplatz auf deiner Festplatte einen rechtsklick  machst und dort eigenschaften wählst. Dort sthet dan Dateiensystem)

Ist die Platte FAT32 liegts an dem den der 1 Teil des Patch WoW-3.3.0.10958-4.0.0.12911-EU-Stage-1 ist 1'826'244 KB gross ( das geht grad noch so auf FAT32) und der 2 Teil
WoW-3.3.0.10958-4.0.0.12911-EU-Stage-2 ist 2'837'744 KB gross ( das kannst du nicht mehr richtig speichern auf FAT32 ) 3 Teil WoW-3.3.0.10958-4.0.0.12911-EU-Stage-3 ist 773'186 KB gross


----------



## Vrocas (13. Oktober 2010)

bei mir ist der download nach ner stunde gerade mal bei 8%

wtf ist das normal oder nur bei mir so o0??


----------



## Deathloc (13. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Versuche einfach, die Peer-to-Peer-Verbindung im Downloader zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Isvalia (13. Oktober 2010)

14 G ?!

Der 4.68G und der 5.29G sind zwei unterschiedliche patches und gehören zusammen ?


----------



## Eisjoghurt (13. Oktober 2010)

kann man eigentlich was machen das der patch sich schneller runterläd oder den auf irgndeiner seite laden? wenn ja wie? und wo?


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

Wow soulii. Es heißt zwar nobody is perfect aber so wie du dich benimmst... scheinbar doch.




Also wenn ich den updater nutze kommt "Theres no Patchfile to apply" 

Installieren kann ichs nicht nochmal weil ich den client runtergeladen hab.

PS: Kann es was damit zu tun haben, dass ich irgendwie keine Launcher.exe mehr hab? Theoretisch brauchts die doch nicht zum runterladen oder?


----------



## Oo-RELATIV-oO (13. Oktober 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> ja musst du , der gesamte patch ist über 14 gig groß.
> 
> diese dateien hättest du aber schon wochen im vorraus laden können




 Moin moin zusammen Mmm... ich möchte mal gern wissen wer da nicht ganz aufgepasst hat den 14GB (insgesamt) ist patch ganz sicher net groß! Rechne doch mal selber die 3 vorab Patchdateien waren um die 5GB + 100MB zum ausführen des patch + ca 1.5GB große Datei die der neue Launcher dann nochmal saugt sind zusammen grob gerechnet um die 6.6GB. Wie zum Teufel kommst du dann auf über 14GB? MFG: RELATIV


----------



## BadCat (13. Oktober 2010)

@Eisjoghurt
Auch mal den Rest des Threads durchlesen, nicht nur die letzte Seite 
#Auf der dritten Seite wurde von Deathloc geschrieben:



Deathloc schrieb:


> 4players.de | rapidwow.de


----------



## Waikiki (13. Oktober 2010)

Jo Fehler erkannt, Fehler gebannt. Schutz anhalten bei Kapersky für X Zeit, bei mir 5 min und er läuft weiter.
Thx für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

naja der soulii... der hat da so ein problem...




Manchmal halluziniert er, dass alle außer ihm noobs sind.


----------



## soullink (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist das selbe er lädt den 3ten Teil noch runter.
Aber dauert "nur" 30min bei mir.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Oktober 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> deinstallier wow komplett und installier es von cd neu , keine online installation


Jo, das ist DIE Lösung... besonders für die paar Millionen Idioten die keine CD-Version haben, nicht wahr?


----------



## Isvalia (13. Oktober 2010)

Das war auch meine Frage bei dem Post von Soulii ^^

Hatte den backgrounddownloader abgeschlossen, mit 4.68G und jetzt startet der downloader neu und fängt bei 5.29G nochmal an, ist das so normal ?
will nicht nochmal stundenlang downloaden : (


----------



## Eisjoghurt (13. Oktober 2010)

@ BadCat 

danke....wenn ich das aber runterlade wo muss ich dan die dateien reinspeichern? also in welchen ordner genau weil ich habe das bisher
immer über die blizzard downloader gemacht und noch nie über ne seite...^^


----------



## Marnir (13. Oktober 2010)

Kaspersky scheint ja ordentlich Ärger zu machen bei diesem Patch :S


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Oktober 2010)

Oo-RELATIV-oO schrieb:


> 3 vorab Patchdateien waren um die 5GB + 100MB zum ausführen des patch *+ ca 1.5GB große Datei die der neue Launcher dann nochmal saugt* sind zusammen grob gerechnet um die 6.6GB.


Wie "nochmal saugt"?! oO Bei mir saugt er nix. Die 5,29 GB sind sauber installiert worden und der neue Launcher erstrahlt in seinem Glanze und meint, dass ich spielen kann. Auf spielen geklickt und ins Login-Menü gegangen/ danach wieder geschlossen... aber alles ruhig, nix mit neuem Download.


----------



## Oo-RELATIV-oO (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin Isvalia Ja MFG: RELATIV


----------



## SonicScrewdriver (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich auch gewundert wo die 14 GB herkommen. Aber so wurde es mir auch angezeigt. Als dann der neue Launcher dabei war, die restlichen 1,5 GB runterzuladen bin ich zwischendurch mal auf Verbindungsinfo gegangen. Da stand tatsächlich 13 GB von 13.9 GB abgeschlossen. Ich dacht mir auch zuerst...wtf wo kommen die ganzen Daten denn jetzt her ^^.
Ich denke aber mal, dass da auch die gesamte Installation, die nach den ersten 5.29 GB startet mit hineinzählt.


----------



## sav1or (13. Oktober 2010)

Rellin schrieb:


> Ich habe Patch drauf, neuen Launcher laufen lassen nochmal 1,6 GB oderso gezogen,
> und jetzt will der Launcher "Nicht-kritische Updates" durchführen.
> 
> WTF sind "Nicht-kritische Updates"??
> ...



was bedeutet das?


----------



## BadCat (13. Oktober 2010)

@Eisjoghurt:

Speicherordner der Updatedateien, die Standardmäßig von WoW so angelegt werden:

Windows 2000, XP 
C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\Patches\

Windows Vista, Windows 7 
C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Patches\


----------



## vandyce81 (13. Oktober 2010)

der schnellste weg für dich zum spielen zu kommen is warscheinlich der zu nem kumpel zu fahren der den patch schon installiert hat. und sich dessen wow-ordner auf eine externe festplatte ziehen und das ganze dann auf deinen rechner aufzuspielen bzw. zu kopieren wenn du wieder zu haus bist.

mfg vandyce


----------



## Oo-RELATIV-oO (13. Oktober 2010)

das kann gut möglich sein


----------



## Zoraxa (13. Oktober 2010)

Eisjoghurt schrieb:


> @ BadCat
> 
> danke....wenn ich das aber runterlade wo muss ich dan die dateien reinspeichern? also in welchen ordner genau weil ich habe das bisher
> immer über die blizzard downloader gemacht und noch nie über ne seite...^^



Die files liegen normalerweise in ...\World of Warcraft\Updates.
Die Download-Files sind aber meist geZIPd, also nach dem Download entpacken!


----------



## VaulTier (13. Oktober 2010)

Für Jene, die sich die 3 Teile das PAtches vorab runtergeladen haben und sich nun Fragen, wieso der Downloader die nochmal runterläd:
1.) Entpackt die 3 Dateien, die ihr heruntergeladen habt
2.) schiebt die drei Dateien in den Ordner "updates" in eurem WoW verzeichnis (Rechtsklick auf WoW.exe, Eigenschaften und dann "Pfad öffnen")
3.) WoW/Launcher starten und sehen, wie schnell das alles gehen kann.
4.) Er wird dann über 2-3 Stunden ungefähr den Patch installieren und im Anschluss den neuen Teil des Patches nachladen.
5.) Fertig. Nun heisst es warten, bis die Realms online sind.


----------



## heotrin2208 (13. Oktober 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> also solangsam glaubt man echt manche leute geben beim eintritt in dieses forum das hirn am eingang ab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte mich schon erkundigt, nur stand nirgends deutlich und klar das die neuen Talente verfügbar sind.

Wenn dir die Frage zu dumm war, dann antworte einfach nicht drauf ok?!


----------



## Sirsammyb (13. Oktober 2010)

Hmm also wenn er nicht laden sollte geht mal in den wow Ordner uns startet den Blizzard download von dort aus direkt. UND es sind keine 14 BG der fängt nur immer von NULL an weil er den ersten teil einfach nochmal überprüft Kann man unten in Downloader lesen dort steht ÜBERPRÜFE...... gug euch das einfach mal an XD


----------



## Kerástin (13. Oktober 2010)

Tja is leider so das Kaspersky den Patch als PDM.keylogger erkennt, man muss "muss" Kaspersky für diesen Zeitraum ausschalten. Kleiner Tip am Rande akltualisiert nach dem Patch vorgang Kaspersky auf den neuesten Stand. Kasperle is a bisserl dumm gemacht, gibt nur Probs damit...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

hi habe eben den 5,4gb großen patch instaliert jetzt will der weiter patchen und kriegt timeout was soll das


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

*Merke:
Wir haben einen PatchDayProblem Thread und sonst noch weitere HilfsThreads, die dir helfen.
Da kann Mensch sich denken, dass man nicht für jedes Problem einen neuen Thread aufmachen musst.
*


----------



## Xheel (13. Oktober 2010)

skar1990 schrieb:


> bei mir steht nach einer weille die meldung dass der patch nicht ausgeführt werden konnte! oO
> warum?? aah ich verstehe diese meldung nicht... hat jemand ähnliche probleme?
> 
> Der Patch "base\CHARACTER\ForestTroll\Male\ForestTrollMale.m2" konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. (MD5 mismatch: expected 0x6853CDA9B58F5415EF4892426817E47B, actual 0x42D9D73EDF9359BB8D354F4766F26BEB.)(PTCApply_BSDiff failed.) Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (BNUpdate:TCApply)
> ...



lass dir keinen scheiss von den ganzen pfosten hier erzählen. hatte ich auch solche fehlermeldung.
erstmal stelle sicher das du min. 25gb freien speicherplatz auf der partition hast wo du wow installiert
hast. dann lass ihn nochmal patchen.



BadCat schrieb:


> @Eisjoghurt:
> 
> Speicherordner der Updatedateien, die Standardmäßig von WoW so angelegt werden:
> 
> ...



komisch, bei mir sind die patches unter win7 E:\World of Warcraft\Patches^^


----------



## AsoraX (13. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir hat der 5,29GB geladen, und läd nicht weiter? 
Neuer Launcher, WoW Startet.... alles ok!

Wieso komtm ihr alle auf 14GB?


----------



## Deadlikemee (13. Oktober 2010)

hallo liebe buffies ich habe folgendes problem ich habe die 5,29 GB runtergeladen und nach dem  ich dann eindlich den wow luncher starten konnte begann der der neue wow luncher Aktualisierte Tools herunter zu laden!!!  Nach paar prozent bekomme ich die ganze zeit die meldung: Timeout der Updater-Verbindung !!!!! Jetzt wollte ich wissen was das zu beduten hat  oder was ich dagegen machen kann ?

Mfg Deadlikemee


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

So, ich hab da mal ein Paar Threads zum Patchday in den Haupt-Frage-Thread geschoben.


----------



## heotrin2208 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach und sind die Veränderten Gebiete in dem Patch drin und werden dann erst später aktiviert oder waurm ist der Patch so groß?!
Bei mir installiert der da auch viele Dateien mit Namen wie "Azeroth " und "Todesminen"...


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich hab auch ne Frage. Seid ihr auch so angepisst vom neuen Patch? xD


----------



## Verdrana (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab den Patch erfolgreich gezogen, installiert ohne Probleme und will mich einloggen, nachdem ich die neuen Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert habe kommt nochmal "Das Update wird heruntergeladen" und dann krieg ich zum ersten Mal einen "WoW critical Error"... Und das jedesmal wenn ich mich einloggen will. Das Problem hatte ich bisher nie... woran kann das liegen?

Kaspersky hab ich deaktiviert, trotzdem das Gleiche.

Windows 7 ist mein Betriebssystem.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (13. Oktober 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch ne Frage. Seid ihr auch so angepisst vom neuen Patch? xD



Nein, im Gegenteil...


----------



## vandyce81 (13. Oktober 2010)

Deadlikemee schrieb:


> hallo liebe buffies ich habe folgendes problem ich habe die 5,29 GB runtergeladen und nach dem ich dann eindlich den wow luncher starten konnte begann der der neue wow luncher Aktualisierte Tools herunter zu laden!!! Nach paar prozent bekomme ich die ganze zeit die meldung: Timeout der Updater-Verbindung !!!!! Jetzt wollte ich wissen was das zu beduten hat oder was ich dagegen machen kann ?
> 
> Mfg Deadlikemee



alle die dieses problem haben starten jetzt bitte den rechner neu bzw schalten ihn aus und starten den pc neu 

das hat bei mir geholfen und ging dann ratzfatz ^^

mfg vandyce


----------



## Kickass3 (13. Oktober 2010)

hey leute ich poste mal mein problem lieber hier rein denn wo anders hilft mir keiner ich habe folgendes problem beim launcher download steht bei mir nach ein paar sekunden patch beschädigt repair tool ausführen das mache ich dann auch doch es geht immer noch nicht und zeigt immer die gleiche fehlermeldung an kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Laines (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir lief bis eben alles problemlos aber dann kam bei ca 70% (Blizzard Updater) das mein speicher nicht ausreichen würde ich hab noch 17,2 Gb frei also wie kann das möglich sein??


----------



## Eryas (13. Oktober 2010)

@Kickass:
Jo, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch... timeout->virenschutz aus->wow beschädigt->repair drüberlaufen lassen->wow immer noch beschädigt...
weiß wer, was man da machen kann?

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

wow Neu Installieren


----------



## Kickass3 (13. Oktober 2010)

gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit?


----------



## Eryas (13. Oktober 2010)

Es kann nicht sein, dass man da wow neu installieren muss. Ich glaube eher, der Launcher hat nen Schaden, da laut Repair wow komplett in Ordnung ist.

mfg,
Eryas


----------



## Kickass3 (13. Oktober 2010)

> Es kann nicht sein, dass man da wow neu installieren muss. Ich glaube eher, der Launcher hat nen Schaden, da laut Repair wow komplett in Ordnung ist.


ja ok aber wie behebe ich das problem jetzt weil ich will ja schon gerne zocken


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Oktober 2010)

Eryas schrieb:


> @Kickass:
> Jo, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch... timeout->virenschutz aus->wow beschädigt->repair drüberlaufen lassen->wow immer noch beschädigt...
> weiß wer, was man da machen kann?
> 
> ...



Jo. Spiel neu installieren. Treiber und OS updaten.


----------



## pwnytaure (13. Oktober 2010)

meine leutung haut grad 700 kb in der sekunde dann steht bei 59% natürlich wartezeit 40 stunden geil oder? -.----


----------



## SignOfDoom (13. Oktober 2010)

nachdem ich jetzt den 5,xgb patch installiert habe und den launcher starte, will er noche einen patch mit 7gb laden. is das bei nochjemandem so?


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (13. Oktober 2010)

anscheined hat keinr ne lösung für mein problem auf seite 4... schon 6 mal neu gedownloadet


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab gerade iwie probs beim einloggen 

,,There was a porblem logging in with this account.
You may not have a World of Warcraft game
attached to your account, or you may be logging
into a region different from the one you created 
the account in. If you continue having trouble,
please contact Customer Support.´´

Plox help ;D

edit: Jetz hab ich mich versucht in die wow-eu seite einzuloggen da sagt er mir das kein wow acc mit diesem wow acc verknüpft ist o.o


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

set realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch
set realmlistbn ""
set portal us

Ist meine momentanige realmlist. Würde mir vllt jmd die deutsche/eu version geben pls.
Vllt klappts dan.


----------



## SignOfDoom (13. Oktober 2010)

set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist deDE.patch.battle.net:1119/patch
set realmlistbn ""
set portal eu


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (13. Oktober 2010)

kann mir wirklich keiner helfen?....


----------



## Eryas (13. Oktober 2010)

@Kickass
So, ich habs jetzt hinbekommen, die tools zu installieren und bin gerade an den 1,6GB dran, die danach kommen.
Bei mir hat es wie folgt geklappt:
1.PC neustarten (keine Ahnung ob's nötig ist)
2.Virenschutz aus und Verbindungen nicht trennen (habe Kaspersky)
3.WoW als Administrator ausführen

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, dass es auch bei dir klappt 

mfg,
Eryas


----------



## Kickass3 (13. Oktober 2010)

@eryas hat das neu instalieren schon was gebracht?

* 
*


----------



## Kickass3 (13. Oktober 2010)

> @Kickass
> So, ich habs jetzt hinbekommen, die tools zu installieren und bin gerade an den 1,6GB dran, die danach kommen.
> Bei mir hat es wie folgt geklappt:
> 1.PC neustarten (keine Ahnung ob's nötig ist)
> ...


 ah ok ich versuchs auch mal


----------



## Manoroc (13. Oktober 2010)

SonicTank schrieb:


> "Speichermedium konnte nicht initialisiert werden, möglicherweise bla bla bla"
> 
> Also ich bin kein absoluter Noob, was PCs betrifft, aber ich hab trotz Vollzugriffs immer diese bescheuerte Meldung und kann nicht patchen.
> 
> ...



einfach wow als admin ausführen und patchen dan solte es gehn


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

SignOfDoom schrieb:


> set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
> set patchlist deDE.patch.battle.net:1119/patch
> set realmlistbn ""
> set portal eu



Danke 
Endlich mal kein forum-troll xD 
Nichts gegen die andern...obwohl, doch?;D


----------



## Kickass3 (13. Oktober 2010)

danke eryas jetzt klappts bei mir auch


----------



## Eisjoghurt (13. Oktober 2010)

moinsen ich hab da noch mal ne frage da mir der patch über den blizzard downloader 
zu lange dauert würde ich mir den gerne von ner seite runterziehen habe aber keine
ahnung wie und wo ich das ganze dann hinspeichern soll könnte mir das villt noch mal 
jemand genau schritt für schritt erklären könnte was ich da genau machen muss?? 

MFG eisjoghurt 

und danke im vorraus!


----------



## Holoas (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat sonst wer das problem sobald man über ein item fährt das das ganze Spiel ruckelt?


----------



## PlayerS (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab jz die anderen Kommentare nicht gelesen ,aber kann mir wer sagen wie groß der patch is? (G 
Dieser Blizzard Updater ist bei mir jetzt bei 16% und hat schon 4 GB verbraucht .
Da ich nichtmehr ganz soviel Platz habe würd es sehr helfen wenn ich wissen würde wie groß dieser ist


mfg


----------



## KissMePaint (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie groß ist der Patch denn insgesamt? Bei mir sagt er nämlich auch das nit genug Platz sei......-_-


----------



## QMaster30 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann bitte mal einer nen Link posten, bei dem man alle 3 teile des patchs downloaden kann?


----------



## Shakreo (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.4players.de/wow.php/index/

Hier mal ein Link zum Download. Sind allerdings 4 teile ;D


----------



## Rewyn (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

habe 2 Probleme.

Wenn ich den Launcher starte fängt er an irgendwas zu downloaden (unten, blauer Balken). Ab einen bestimmten Punkt läd er nicht weiter und gibt mir nach kurzer Zeit die Meldung "Timeout der Verbindung".


Wenn ich WoW jetzt über wow.exe starte und mich einlogge will er auch hier ein Update downloaden. Während er bei 0% steht stürzt WoW aber immer mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

"This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00EE2DE4

The instruction at "0x00EE2DE4" referenced memory at "0x0000012D".
The memory could not be "read"."



Was ist das? Habe schon den Start als Admin probiert. Was kann ich machen?

MFG


----------



## Kerbe (13. Oktober 2010)

also repair exe sagte common MPQ Datei fehlt muss neu installieren sagt er

meine frage jetzt reicht wenn ich lich king installiere oder muss ich alle cds installieren


----------



## Chihiro666 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich habe jetzt alles runtergeladen und sobald ich wow starte steht da Aktualisierte tools werden heruntergalden, dass problem bei mir ist das kurz nachdem es angefangen hat zu laden kommt eine nachricht in der steht :"Timeout der Updater-Verbindung" das kommt jedes mal und ich weiß ich nicht woran es liegen könnte kann mir vll jemand helfen!! PLS


----------



## D4rkwalker (13. Oktober 2010)

So hiho LEute,

ich hab mir die PArts gestern runtergeladen, sie in den Update ordner gepackt und launcher gestartet. Kurz überprüft allerdings dann hat er angefangen alles nochma zu installieren PLS HELP


----------



## Nilux! (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bekomme ganzezeit einen wow error nachdem ich im Charakterfenster bin. Weiß wer was zu tun ist?


----------



## failrage (13. Oktober 2010)

Rewyn schrieb:


> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
> Program:	D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
> Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00EE2DE4
> 
> ...



Moin, 
hatte exakt das gleiche Problem. Habe dann den Interface-Ordner nicht gelöscht, sondern umbenannt - zur Sicherung alter Addons. Seitdem funzt es wieder.

Grüße


----------



## MaNaWaHn (13. Oktober 2010)

hi
ich lade gerade den 5,29gb goßen patch herrunter das soll bei mir über 40 std dauern (da angeblich der pc hinter ner firewall steht)
jetzt die frage: ich hab schon 35% geladen kann ich jetzt von einer 3anbieter-seite ihn nochmal laden und einfügen so ,dass er den angefangenen 
überschreibt?


----------



## Krueger (13. Oktober 2010)

D4rkwalker schrieb:


> ich hab mir die PArts gestern runtergeladen, sie in den Update ordner gepackt und launcher gestartet. Kurz überprüft allerdings dann hat er angefangen alles nochma zu installieren PLS HELP



Natürlich müssen die runtergeladenen Patchdaten installiert werden, d.h die alten Daten werden mit diesen überschrieben. Was dachtest du denn?


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,ich wollte mal wissen ob das normal ist das der Patch solange zum runterladen brauch. Bin jtz schon so ca 2Stunden am Downloaden und er is erst bei 37% und die Dauer beträgt noch so ca zwischen 20-50 Stunden..


----------



## Manotis (13. Oktober 2010)

Normalerweise solltest du den download auch mit Firewall fortsetzen können..


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. Oktober 2010)

Offtopic: Lol man kann unterwasser fliegen


----------



## Sidorak (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab mein Problem gelösrt bekommen ;-)

Alle die "Time-out der Updateverbindung" als Fehlermeldung bekommen...einfach Antivirensoftware ausmachen


----------



## Maireen (13. Oktober 2010)

So ich hab jetzt alle Seiten und Threads durch, aber bin immer noch nich schlauer -.- 
Ich habe per Launcher.exe den Patch (5,irgendwas G die drei Partien sind auch da im Update Ordner.
Nachdem der Downlaod fertig war startete sich der Updater und fing an Sachen zu schreiben. Irgendwann allerdings hört er auf und ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung das zu wenig Platz auf meiner Festplatte wäre. Dabei habe ich aber noch 11,6GB frei. Das ganze hab ich jetzt 3x hinter mir.

Meine Frage wäre wo schreibt der Updater die Dateien hin? Auf C? dann würde es Sinn machen da is nimmer soviel Platz. Wenn ja wie kann ich das ändern?
Und wenn nicht...HELP?! Wie komm ich dann weiter? Starte ich WOW sagt er mir nämlich ich soll erst den Patch installieren. (Scherzkeks)


----------



## likoria (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey, wieviel macht den so Peer2Peer aus an der Downloadrate?

Wie umgehe ich den blockierten Port für P2P im Router? Hab da irgendwas mit Tunnel oder Ghost oder so im Kopf?


----------



## Shadria (13. Oktober 2010)

Maireen schrieb:


> ...
> Irgendwann allerdings hört er auf und ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung das zu wenig Platz auf meiner Festplatte wäre. Dabei habe ich aber noch 11,6GB frei. Das ganze hab ich jetzt 3x hinter mir.
> ...



Du brauchst mehr freien Speicherplatz. Lt. einem Bluepost den ich heute gelesen habe (Thread find ich aber grad nimmer auf die schnelle) benötigt der Patchvorgang heute insgesamt ca. 40-50GB freien Speicherplatz.

Letztendlich belegt zwar WoW nicht soviel wenn alles fertig ist, aber temporär beim "umschreiben" der Dateien wird soviel Platz benötigt. Nach erfolgreichem Patchen werden automatisch etliche GB "alte Daten" wieder gelöscht.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, das ich den Thread eröffnet hab, wo is der 1. TE post?


----------



## Vrocas (13. Oktober 2010)

Oha, hab heute um 1 Uhr Mittags angefangen zu downloaden, bis jetzt is mein PC vielleicht 2 mal abgekackt und der download is bei 42%...

Hilfe...


----------



## bochesoft (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

download und Patch Probleme könen auch entstehen wen sich so nette ANtivirus Programme dazwischen schalten. Vorallem Kaspersky macht hier gerne dicht. Das ist so scharf das schmeißt dich sogar aus dem Inet wenn Blizz anfängt deinen Arbeitsspeicher zu durchsuchen. ^^

Also alles aus machen.


----------



## Vrocas (13. Oktober 2010)

Es ist alles aus, aber anscheinend ändert sich nichts an der geschwindigkeit :/

Kanns vielleicht an meinem Arbeitsspeicher liegen?


----------



## Teiby (13. Oktober 2010)

Würd ich jetzt anfangen den Patch zu downloaden , bin ich in 3 Wochen fertig :<
Naja musste nur 100MB downloaden und das in 3 Stunden. Nun installiert es...bei 28%


----------



## Aquison (13. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt bin ich mal dran... ^^
hab normal gepatcht, kann das spiel starten, alles kein problem!

nur leider ist das spielen unmöglich... ich hab grafik-bugs der feinsten art ( komplette texturen weg oder mit symbolen ausgestattet und,und,und)...
bewegen des charakters auch nicht möglich -.-
hat jemand ähnliche probleme? oder sogar irgendwer lösungen? bin leicht am verzweifeln

btw meine grafikkarte: geforce 8600 GTS (schon was älter, aber lief bis jetzt ohne probleme) kanns daran liegen?


----------



## Toraso (13. Oktober 2010)

Nabend erstmal, 
so ich habe das selbe Problem wie Aquison (Einloggen meistens Problemlos, alles ruckelt, ich kann nichts steuern oder sonstiges sowie sind alle Grafiken verschwommen), 
habe eine gute Grafikkarte, daran dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen.
Ich hoffe es liegt an Wow und morgen geht es wieder


----------



## Eisjoghurt (13. Oktober 2010)

es dauert soo ewig langeee wenn ich glück habe dann kann ich morgen villt spielen (glaube ich aber auch nicht^^)
das liegt bei keinem am arbeitsspeicher oder an der internetverbindung es ist ganz einfach so das so verdammt
viele den patch gerade laden wollen das die download server bischen überlastet sind (natürlich dauern 5,29gb lange)
es liegt ganz einfach da dran (wenn ihr bei anderern patches auch keine probleme hattet) das die download server
bischen überlastet sind.....sonst ladet euch die patches von ner seite ich würds auch machen aber ich hab keine 
ahnung wie das genau geht und schiss habe das ich nachher irgndwas falsche mache daher würde ich doch empfehlen auf den
guten alten blizzard downloader zurückzugreifen...so wie ich auch

MFG eisjoghurt!


----------



## Aquison (13. Oktober 2010)

@ toraso:
dann wollen wir mal bis morgen oder übermorgen abwarten... hab auch schon repair.exe laufen lassen, die hat auch nix gefunden
vielleicht liegts einfach an der überlastung der server oder in ein paar tagen werden die bugs behoben (hoffe ich zumindest xD)


----------



## Toraso (13. Oktober 2010)

hoffen wir das mal 
( keine lust auf neue Grafikkarte ;/ ... )


----------



## lordxanatos (13. Oktober 2010)

Teiby schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt anfangen den Patch zu downloaden , bin ich in 3 Wochen fertig :<
> Naja musste nur 100MB downloaden und das in 3 Stunden. Nun installiert es...bei 28%



ich will dir die gute stimmung ja nicht vermiesen, aber danach kommen nochmal ca 1.6 gb


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2010)

Funktioniert denn bei jemandem Healbot?


----------



## Aquison (13. Oktober 2010)

nicht nur keine lust sondern auch kein bestreben mir extra dafür eine neue zu kaufen xD
aber ich denk mal blizzard wird das schon schaukeln, da wird zu 100% noch was passieren!


----------



## D4rkwalker (13. Oktober 2010)

Sers leute ich nochmal

Ich habs endlich fertig jez scheppert er mir weitere 9GB Files um die Ohren.

Hab aber nichts angeklickt das er mir CAta gleich vor installiert, Ein kumpel hat 30 min nach mir patch installiert und hat den launcher mittlerweile auch fertig zum kotzen 

PLS help MFG D4rkwalker


----------



## zaltim (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch ein tolles problem...

Habe den 5,29GB Patch gesaugt und installiert, habe den launcher geöffnet und es wurde mir ein blauer balken angezeigt der sich langsam gefüllt hat, danach wurde das programm geschlossen und nun wenn ich den hübschen neuen launcher öffne (auf als administrateor) ist der "Spielen" button ausgegraut und der balken daneben verschwunden. Wenn ich WOW direkt öffne, bestätige ich die Nutzungsbestimmungen und gebe mein passwort ein. Jetzt kommt eine anzeige "Das Update wird heruntergeladen 0%" und zu 100% folgt darauf ein:


This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00B52DE4

Repair gestartet: Hängt sich beim ersten Schritt bei 260,1 MB auf ...

WTF


----------



## Aquison (13. Oktober 2010)

war irgendwie klar, dass da viel noch ncht richtig läuft bei einem solch großen patch.
ich wünsch allen viel glück mit ihren problemen und spiel so lang etwas anderes und hoffe das noch irgendwas gemacht wird


----------



## Deadlikemee (13. Oktober 2010)

vandyce81 schrieb:


> alle die dieses problem haben starten jetzt bitte den rechner neu bzw schalten ihn aus und starten den pc neu
> 
> das hat bei mir geholfen und ging dann ratzfatz ^^
> 
> mfg vandyce




Danke für die hilfe aber ich hab den übel täter gefunden  mein kaspersky war schuld  hab es komplet ausgeschalten und  dann ging es ab wie schmitz katze  und wie schon Kerástin erwäht hat :

Tja is leider so das Kaspersky den Patch als PDM.keylogger erkennt, man muss "muss" Kaspersky für diesen Zeitraum ausschalten. Kleiner Tip am Rande akltualisiert nach dem Patch vorgang Kaspersky auf den neuesten Stand. Kasperle is a bisserl dumm gemacht, gibt nur Probs damit... 

jaja  wow und kaspersky  sind die liebsten freunde  den wenn  man solche  freunde hat braucht  man keine  feinde mehr


----------



## barbarella (13. Oktober 2010)

hm.. auch wenn ich jetzt mit virtuellen tomaten beschmissen werde... warum kann man die patches nicht in kleineren größen vornehmen ..sondern direkt in diesen dimensionen... so daß die server überlastet sind?


----------



## Barangar (13. Oktober 2010)

hoi, hab auch nen prob, bei mir bricht jedes mal die framerate von ca 60 Fps auf 5-6 zusammen wenn ich mit dem Cursor über ein Item fahre, ideen anyone?


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal, die, die im Spiel sind, bebt bei euch auch die Erde manchmal?^^


----------



## Skuffel (13. Oktober 2010)

kanns sein dass nur ich in der Phase festhänge die man hat, wenn man an der Undercity Belagerung teilnimmt?

Die Quest habe ich zu 100% schon vor Urzeiten abgeschlossen...aber hier laufen Dämonen rum


----------



## Durniu (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht weiter -.-

Ich häng noch an den 5.29gigabyte. ich hab 5.29 / 5.29 runtergeladen das sind komischerweise 99%.

 Ich bin nun seid 3( !! ) stunde dabei den patchvorgang anzumachen und abzubrechen da nach ein paar sekunden einfach nichts mehr gedownloaded wird. 

ich habe auch versucht es einfach stehen zu lassen aber das ergebniss nach 2 stunden waren 500kb und das mein Speicher voll sei.
Das kann net sein hab noch 379gb auf der Festplatte frei.

Kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen?. Peer to Peer ist aus - teilweise auch manchmal wieder ein umzugucken ob es dann funzt - was net der fall war.
- Firewall is off
- avira is off
- port is offen
- hab nen 02 stick mit full hsdpa empfang die Downloadgrenze davon ist noch lange nicht erreicht : (
- als admin gestartet

P.s. entschuldigt meine Rechtschreibung aber ich bin hier kurz vor der größten NerdRage meines Lebens - ich hasse es wenn man kurz vor etwas ist und es dann einfach net klappen will.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2010)

Habe zwar keine Antworten parat, allerdings auch eine kleine harmlose Frage.

Kann ich den Inhalt des Updates-Ordners nach dem Patchen wieder löschen?
Mein, ich habe zwar noch massig Platz.
Doch wenn was weg kann, weg damit (nach vorigem Sichern natürlich) ...

greetz


----------



## Durniu (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Nach einer langen Nacht hab ichs nun rausgefunden wies funktioniert.

Wenn ihr die selben Probs habt wie ich ( 2 posts weiter oben) dann geht so vor:

- als admin den launcher starten
- sofort auf spielen drücken wenn launcher auftaucht
-ganz normal euer pw eingeben
- nun müsstet ihr in den charauswahlschirm kommen(eigentlich) aber ihr ladet nun automatisch den patch runter nach kurzer zeit landet ihr wieder beim Blizz Donwloader.
- kurz warten und tada : ) geschafft
- nun schreibt der noch die dateien oder so kA

P.S. Peer to Peer war eingeschaltet.


----------



## Varek (14. Oktober 2010)

hallo ,

auch ich habe beim patchen ein ein problem:

wenn ich auf 4.0.0 patche habe ich bei 82% folgebde fehlermeldung:

die datei sound\creature\elementalearth\elementarearthloop.wav könnte
nicht gelesen werden

ich habe schon den patch mehrmals von verschiedenen quellen runtergeladen
aber es ist IMMER das gleich prob. mein kaspersky habe ich ausgeschaltet
sowie den patch als admin gestartet und auch sonst sämtliche
kombinationen ausprobiert.
dieses habe ich auf 2 rechnern gemacht und auf beiden ist IMMER das
gleiche problem!!!!!

hat zufällig jemand eine lösung für mich parat?

thx im voraus,

varek


----------



## SonicTank (14. Oktober 2010)

@Grushdak

Soweit ich weiß, speichert WoW alle aktuellen Daten, auf die auch zugegriffen wird, im Data-Ordner. Die Dateien im Update-Verzeichnis dienen nur zum updaten, wie der Name schon sagt^^

Ich hab die Dateileichen da drin auch alle gelöscht, WoW lief problemlos weiter


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich gib bald auf!! Ich habe jtz die 97% fertig und jtz kommt die meldung der tracker antwortet nicht -.- ich habe schon alles versucht aber es bringt nix..


----------



## Evolo (14. Oktober 2010)

Huhu,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier fix helfen. Ich habe 4006 Gerechtigkeitspunkte, also das cap quasi. Nun waren wir gestern fix Ulduar komplett clearen um die neuen Skillungen zu testen, dabei habe ich mir ja theoretisch einiges an Punkten über Cap erfarmt, verfallen diese jetzt einfach oder bekomme ich dafür Gold?

Hab noch eine zweite Frage gibt es ein vergleichbares Addon zu InlineAura?

MfG

Evolo


----------

